# ISO Stuffing Help/Recipe



## legend_018 (Nov 7, 2011)

ok, formulating a plan here for thanksgiving. I have actually only done Thanksgiving once about 10 years ago. I'm looking for some help with a stuffing recipe. I have gotten a few ideas, but just can't pin point what I want to do. Let me know your thoughts, how you make it, and recipes or if I'm interested in learning more after hearing from you, I can request the recipe than.  thanks, : )

oh and out of the turkey stuffing please.
I got some plans/recipes for everything else pretty much.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanksgiving being a holiday of tradition and family, I always make the stuffing recipe on the Bell's Seasoning box because it's the one my mom made and I love it.

It's a basic sage stuffing that can be modified with the addition of sausage or added veggies.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 7, 2011)

I only made stuffing one time and I cheated the heck out of it.
I sautéed some diced green peppers and onions in butter, then mixed with a box of stovetop turkey, added some broth in place of the water and baked it beside my turkey pieces. Worked for me only cooking for one. Not exactly tradition though.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2011)

I picked up this idea here on DC years ago and it's become the family favorite. First off I order 4 loaves of uncut bread 2 wheat  and 2 white. Trim the crusts and then dice into cubes. This is a must for us my kids do not like dry bread for the stuffing.  Leave the bread out in a big bowl tossing it as it dries It needent be super dry . The next day we continue with our stuffing, sauteed celery,onion, sauteed mushrooms, warm chicken stock, a slight touch of sauteed garlic, melted butter. If interested I'll be glad to figure approximate amounts  for you. This  takes  some time but it's well worth it the taste is heaven.it
 isn't as fussy as it reads 
kadesma


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2011)

I use the dry bread cubes (Pepperidge Farm or whatever brand), sautee onions and celery in butter, pour chicken stock or broth and more melted butter over all, and mix it up with a healthy dose of poultry seasoning.  I let it sit in the fridge overnight (you don't have to), then I cook it in the microwave.  You can do it in the oven too.

You can also cut up your own bread cubes from any bread, I like the convenience of the package.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 7, 2011)

I make wild rice stuffing because that is the family tradition. It is totally made by "taste" and feel. 

A quick search on the Internet, and ours is similar to this one: 

Wild Rice Stuffing with Hazelnuts and Dried Cranberries Recipe at Epicurious.com
*
Except I cook the wild rice 2:1 ratio for wild to white or brown, 3:1 water first. I add celery (if my brother isn't going to eat it), sage, rosemary, thyme, poultry seasoning. I use turkey broth instead of chicken (homemade). I also use a combination of dry and fresh bread. Instead of hazelnuts, I use pecans and use 1/2 dried and 1/2 fresh cranberries. If I don't have dried cranberries, I use apples. I like to use a combination of different fresh mushrooms and I will saute them first. (I don't know why the text turned bold after I pasted the link--it would not let me remove it--sorry).



*


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2011)

I have onion haters in our crowd. I use bread cubes, a very healthy dose of onion powder, a big dose of poultry seasoning, and then I soften with milk, not broth. (Sometimes with cream if I have some to use up) Do you need amounts?


----------



## babetoo (Nov 7, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I use the dry bread cubes (Pepperidge Farm or whatever brand), sautee onions and celery in butter, pour chicken stock or broth and more melted butter over all, and mix it up with a healthy dose of poultry seasoning. I let it sit in the fridge overnight (you don't have to), then I cook it in the microwave. You can do it in the oven too.
> 
> You can also cut up your own bread cubes from any bread, I like the convenience of the package.


 

that is my recipe to a t. however tonights stuffing is a mix.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 7, 2011)

Celery! Yeah, I used celery, not green pepper. Good thing I'm reading this. Sometimes I need my memory jarred.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> that is my recipe to a t. however tonights stuffing is a mix.



I love it.  My grandma and my mom made it the same way.  But there's nothing wrong with a little Stovetop!  (no peppers, right, Pac!)


----------



## pacanis (Nov 7, 2011)

Nope, no peppers. Got that filed away already ;^)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2011)

Day old bread shredded into a large roaster or cookie sheet the night before and covered with a tea towel.

Soften, onion, celery, celery leaves, in butter with a good shot of Bell's poultry seasoning, salt and pepper.

Mix together and bind with a couple of eggs and a little broth.

If it is going in the turkey I usually do not add broth.

.


----------



## chopper (Nov 7, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I use the dry bread cubes (Pepperidge Farm or whatever brand), sautee onions and celery in butter, pour chicken stock or broth and more melted butter over all, and mix it up with a healthy dose of poultry seasoning.  I let it sit in the fridge overnight (you don't have to), then I cook it in the microwave.  You can do it in the oven too.
> 
> You can also cut up your own bread cubes from any bread, I like the convenience of the package.



Wow!  I do the same thing, but I stuff
Mine in the bird.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 7, 2011)

*Sausage, Apple, and Fennel Corn Bread Dressing*

1 8 x 8 inch cornbread
2 teaspoons olive oil
3 links (6 ounces) Italian sausage
2 cups finely chopped onion
1 bay leaf
1½ cups diced Granny Smith apple (about 1 large)
½ cup diced celery
½ cup diced fennel bulb
1 teaspoon minced garlic
½ teaspoon poultry seasoning
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1½ cups fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
2 large eggs, lightly beaten

Preheat oven to 375°. 
To prepare stuffing, heat olive oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add sausage; cook 5 minutes or until browned, stirring occasionally. Add onion and bay leaf; cook 8 minutes or until onion starts to brown, stirring occasionally. Add apple, celery, and fennel; cook 5 minutes. Add garlic and next 5 ingredients (through black pepper); cook 1 minute. Remove from heat; discard bay leaf. Cool to room temperature. 
Crumble corn bread into a large bowl. Add sausage mixture to bowl; toss to combine. Add broth and 2 eggs; toss to combine. Spoon into a 13 x 9-inch baking dish coated with cooking spray. Bake at 375° for 50 minutes or until top is crisp and golden brown.


This is the one my son, Plague of Locusts requested year after year. I've made it both in and out of the turkey because my insignificant other always claimed she would never eat anything shoved up a turkey's butt. I also make the cornbread from scratch the Tuesday before Thanksgiving and let it dry out.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Sometimes I need my memory jarred.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 7, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


>


 
I said _jarred_... not put in an urn!


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 8, 2011)

okay, if you can get egg bread (challah) that's half the battle. pull it apart with yoiur hands into shreds, chunks, whatever and let dry in a large bowl or large cookie sheet....stir it a few times to get the bottom to the top....I saute green onions, celery, green peppers and mushrooms, in butter. I toss in a lot of dried oregeno and some sage if you like. I wet it down with milk or stock...Mix together well.....I shape it and put it into a tinfoil package, and as it's cooking I will either take some stock or some of the drippings from the turkey and baste it every now and then....toward the end of the cooking I will open the tinfoil....Enjoy, whatever you make!!!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I love it. My grandma and my mom made it the same way. But there's nothing wrong with a little Stovetop! (no peppers, right, Pac!)


 

yesterday, i used a store brand mix. way to much salt and seasoning. had a bitter taste. won't buy that again.  i use stove-top very rarely. again to salty for me. i was very disappointed in the mix i used.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 8, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> yesterday, i used a store brand mix. way to much salt and seasoning. had a bitter taste. won't buy that again.  i use stove-top very rarely. again to salty for me. i was very disappointed in the mix i used.



Sorry your stuffing wasn't good, Babe.  I've used the Lower Sodium Stovetop, it only comes in chicken flavor here, and doctored up, it's not too bad.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone who still has questions, especially about food safety, you can check out the Butterball TalkLine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2011)

babetoo said:


> yesterday, i used a store brand mix. way to much salt and seasoning. had a bitter taste. won't buy that again.  i use stove-top very rarely. again to salty for me. i was very disappointed in the mix i used.



Babe, check and see if the store has Mrs. Cubbison's Herbed Stuffing.  I think it's perfect salt-wise and I don't use a lot of salt.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 9, 2011)

Avast you heathens by the very name "stuffing"  from the greek word stuffinopoulis which means to bury in a dark place, how can you call your concoctions stuffing if you dont stuff with them.
Packet stuffing was invented in Eccles in 1901 by a Greek called Paxos Paxinopolous he named it Paxo which is still the favorite stuffing mix of the nation.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2011)

which nation?

lemme guess. 

turkiya?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 9, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Avast you heathens by the very name "stuffing"  from the greek word stuffinopoulis which means to bury in a dark place, how can you call your concoctions stuffing if you dont stuff with them.
> Packet stuffing was invented in Eccles in 1901 by a Greek called Paxos Paxinopolous he named it Paxo which is still the favorite stuffing mix of the nation.



If it's shoved up the bird's arse, it's stuffing. If it's prepared in a pyrex type dish and baked in the oven, it's called dressing.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2011)

Rubbish a dressing table will not fit in a pyrex never mind an oven.
Your post Sir is a farse.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2011)

not unlike a dresser who might be offended - light in his loafers as it were - by being cooked in either no matter how stylish...


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't usually measure when I make stuffing/dressing.  I most often use store bought bread cubes ( I prefer the ones from the grocery in-store bakery.  I add extra poultry seasoning and sage (there is never enough for my taste in those little packets). For liquid, I simmer the turkey giblets and the neck and use the cooking liquid supplemented with Chicken broth or stock.  I sauté onion, celery, grated carrot and celery leaves.  Mix with bread cubes add salt pepper, thyme, sage, poultry seasoning, chicken stock/broth and about 1/4 C. Butter.  I STUFF . In fact I like the flavor of dressing that has been stuffed, so much that I stuff both ends and I like the fact that some falls out into the pan during roasting as it makes for great gravy drippings!  I always make enough dressing to stuff a 20 lb. bird plus extra for an 8x8 casserole dish.  ( I always have enough dressing to go with the leftover turkey.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 10, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> 1 8 x 8 inch cornbread
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 3 links (6 ounces) Italian sausage
> 2 cups finely chopped onion
> ...



Wow Sir_Loin!  I Usually don't care for cornbread stuffing, but this recipe sounds yummy!  I may have to try it this season, especially since my SIL only recognizes cornbread stuffing. Lol!  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Thanksgiving being a holiday of tradition and family, I always make the stuffing recipe on the Bell's Seasoning box because it's the one my mom made and I love it.
> 
> It's a basic sage stuffing that can be modified with the addition of sausage or added veggies.


 
I was just curious if you dry out the bread first when doing the Bell's one?
What kind of bread is good. Just any white bread pretty much?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2011)

I buy stuffing bread sold at a local supermarket chain, cut it up and dry it out.  

Sometimes I buy day old scali bread.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 20, 2011)

I usually follow the recipe on the bag of stuffing bread cubes. 

1 stick (8 TBSP) Butter
2 - 3 stalks Celery - chopped
1 large Onion - chopped
1 (10 oz) box Fresh Mushrooms - chopped
1/2 cup Walnuts or pecans - chopped
(1 carrot - chopped - Optional)

2.5 cups Chicken or turkey broth/stock
1 (14 oz) bag Herb seasoned stuffing bread cubes (Pepperidge Farms)

Herbs and seasoning to taste:

Ground sea salt
Ground peppercorns
Dry Poultry seasoning
Fresh sage
Fresh thyme
Fresh rosemary 
Fresh parsley

Melt butter and sauté everything (*but broth/stock and stuffing cubes)* till soft.
Add broth/stock and bring to boil; turn heat off.
Add stuffing cubes and mix well.
Serve hot immediately or stuff bird or bake in 350F oven for about 30 minutes (covered for soft stuffing, uncovered for crunchy stuffing).


----------



## letscook (Nov 20, 2011)

My stuffing that was our family fav and i still make is

sorry no exact measurements
cut up a 3-4 slices of bacon into pcs., saute with, a large onion diced, 2-3 stalks of celery cut up. cook till bacon is done but not crisp, add to a bowl of bread cubes and enough chix or turkey broth till moist.  If using unseason bread add poultry season to taste.  stuff bird or place into baking dish dot with butter bake till crisp top.


----------



## Ranchwifeg (Nov 21, 2011)

I make our stuffing with the bagged seasoned bread cubes, apples, dried cranberries, and chopped pecans, along with the usual onions, celery, and other herbage.

I was just wondering if the dressing can be made in advance and the placed in a crock pot to warm on Thanksgiving day?  I have to conserve oven space for the bird, and no one likes the dressing cooked in the bird, so I'm thinking this might be a good way to heat the dressing.   What do you all think?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2011)

Ranchwifeg said:
			
		

> I make our stuffing with the bagged seasoned bread cubes, apples, dried cranberries, and chopped pecans, along with the usual onions, celery, and other herbage.
> 
> I was just wondering if the dressing can be made in advance and the placed in a crock pot to warm on Thanksgiving day?  I have to conserve oven space for the bird, and no one likes the dressing cooked in the bird, so I'm thinking this might be a good way to heat the dressing.   What do you all think?



Sure.  Alternatively, you could nuke it,  works great, and you could then keep it warm in the CP if you want.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ranchwifeg said:


> I make our stuffing with the bagged seasoned bread cubes, apples, dried cranberries, and chopped pecans, along with the usual onions, celery, and other herbage.
> 
> I was just wondering if the dressing can be made in advance and the placed in a crock pot to warm on Thanksgiving day?  I have to conserve oven space for the bird, and no one likes the dressing cooked in the bird, so I'm thinking this might be a good way to heat the dressing.   What do you all think?



Sounds like an excellent idea.  Thanks, I may do that since we are not having a turkey.


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Thanksgiving being a holiday of tradition and family, I always make the stuffing recipe on the Bell's Seasoning box because it's the one my mom made and I love it.
> 
> It's a basic sage stuffing that can be modified with the addition of sausage or added veggies.


 
Curious if you double or triple this? It calls for almost a loaf of bread it seems, yet everything else seems kind of small. I'm guessing the stuffing bread loafs market basket has is 16 slices since when it's sliced into 8 slices there pretty big.


----------



## luv2cook35 (Nov 23, 2011)

*bread stuffing*

This classic bread stuffing comes from my friends in Home Ec.

3 loaves of white stuffing bread, cubed and dried on a sheet pan
12 tbsp. unsalted butter 
4 ribs finely diced celery
1 finely diced onion
3 tblsp. minced sage
3 tblsp. minced thyme
1 tblsp. minced fresh marjoram
5 cups homemade turkey stock or low soldium chicken stock
(the recipe calls for 4 lightenly beaten eggs - your call - I use one )
salt and pepper to taste


----------



## luv2cook35 (Nov 23, 2011)

*bread stuffing con'd*

sorry - I got bumped off the laptop - anyway saute the celery and onion in the butter until they soft - about 5 minutes.  Add the herbs, let cool and mix well (with your hands if you can and are willing).  Add enough broth to moisten well and bake in a buttered, large casserole pan at 350 for 20 minutes covered with foil. Remove foil and heat for another 30 minutes 
a


----------



## luv2cook35 (Nov 23, 2011)

Got bumped again _ guess my home ec recipe wasn't all that original, though the flavors, spices and techniques are timeless


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bells seasoning is excellent

stuffing is a creation...veg, breadcrumbs, sausage or shellfish, chestnuts pecans, pistachios, rice or wild rice, fruit such as apples and or prunes.   sage and thyme are traditional herbs


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2011)

Luvs2Cook, your recipe is the same basic traditional one I use (no eggs).  It's wonderful without adding a thing.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 24, 2011)

we made our stuffing/dressing last night and dw will bake it this morning before we head out to my parents' house.

it included: potato bread cubes (dried, unseasoned), 3 cups onions, 4 cups sliced mushrooms, 3 cups celery, 1.5 lbs crumbled turkey sausage, turkey stock, and bell's seasoning mix.

i'm not sure if dw added diced apples.

it will be dotted with butter and baked at 375 until the top gets brown and crunchy.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 24, 2011)

I got Bell's and it smells wonderful. I will be using it along with fresh herbs in my compound butter for under the turkey skin and in my stuffing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I got Bell's and it smells wonderful. I will be using it along with fresh herbs in my compound butter for under the turkey skin and in my stuffing.




I am glad you found it.  For me it is a holiday smell just like nutmeg!

Don't forget to toss some in the gravy!

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 24, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I am glad you found it. For me it is a holiday smell just like nutmeg!
> 
> Don't forget to toss some in the gravy!
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving!


I *ALWAYS* add some poultry seasoning and herbs in the gravy. LOL I will try to save a bit of the compound butter to use in the gravy. 
My turkey stock smells so good. I roasted 2 turkey wings for 1/2 hour then simmered them in 1 box Trader Joe and 1 box Kitchen Basics turkey stock (I will add the wing meat to soup), clery stalks, carrot (unpeeled), onion (unpeeled), fresh sage, fresh thyme, fresh rosemary and parsley stems. It tastes so good and will make an awesome stuffing and gravy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2011)

It took me two hours to get everything going, we will be eating in about an hour.  My dressing is fantastic, I had so much turkey stock that I ladled some extra over the casserole dish to let it soak in.  I like moist dressing.


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 24, 2011)

The entire corn bread stuffing recipe plus the recipe on teh Bell's box was good enuf for the small crowd I had. I didn't know the side of Bell Box said for 5lb bird so I was nervous that it wasn't enuf. Of course it wouldn't be enuf if I hadn't made the corn bread stuffing.

My entire Thanksgiving dinner came out FABULOUS!!! - gravy could of been thicker but still very good. Alton turkey method took a LOT longer than expected for some reason and I had some very nervous people wanting me to wait until closer to 170 to take the bird out of the oven. Especially my mom and step dad.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2011)

legend_018 said:


> The entire corn bread stuffing recipe plus the recipe on teh Bell's box was good enuf for the small crowd I had. I didn't know the side of Bell Box said for 5lb bird so I was nervous that it wasn't enuf. Of course it wouldn't be enuf if I hadn't made the corn bread stuffing.
> 
> My entire Thanksgiving dinner came out FABULOUS!!! - gravy could of been thicker but still very good. Alton turkey method took a LOT longer than expected for some reason and I had some very nervous people wanting me to wait until closer to 170 to take the bird out of the oven. Especially my mom and step dad.




That's great!  I happy it went well for you.  Remember what you did and you can repeat it next year.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2011)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> The entire corn bread stuffing recipe plus the recipe on teh Bell's box was good enuf for the small crowd I had. I didn't know the side of Bell Box said for 5lb bird so I was nervous that it wasn't enuf. Of course it wouldn't be enuf if I hadn't made the corn bread stuffing.
> 
> My entire Thanksgiving dinner came out FABULOUS!!! - gravy could of been thicker but still very good. Alton turkey method took a LOT longer than expected for some reason and I had some very nervous people wanting me to wait until closer to 170 to take the bird out of the oven. Especially my mom and step dad.



Yessss!  What a great feeling, Legend!


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks!!
Ya I actually got big WOW's like everything was sooo good and you did such a great job. It did feel good.


----------

